# Anxiety attacks have changed my life



## valleyshadows (Dec 15, 2006)

One year ago i had was starting to get panic attacks .... they were very scary and i didn't know what they were....then one night i was watching tv and my heart started racing and then i thought i was loosing my mind...after the attack was over i felt very shaky,depressed and wierd... i was depressed for about 2 months and finally shook it off..i was able to party and see my friends and do regular teeneage stuff...then one night i had a very very scary attack but it only lasted for like a minute....i don't have anxiety attacks anymore i know how to controll them ... but now im constantly have a fear of going comletly insane...my thoughts are very strange all the time...i think about the universe and how everything is possible and im always thinking about the my mind and how it works...very strange i know....anyways if anyone can tell me whats happening here that would be great....thanks


----------



## medo (Dec 19, 2006)

i THINK YOU DEVELOPED ANXIETY. GO SEE A SHRINK


----------

